# Sports.



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't get it? :? 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This should explain it on a level you can understand.
:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :wink: :wink: 
[youtube:3vwyfff7]http://www.youtube.com/v/y0pcDvvdij0&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:3vwyfff7]


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Nice one Huge 8)


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Is that like powder puff league? Zim might fit right in.Just kidding!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Dear Zim, 

I want to take you to a Jazz game. Have you ever been? It's hard to explain...

Idiot


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Do we need a match making forum?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Dear Zim,
> 
> I want to take you to a Jazz game. Have you ever been? It's hard to explain...
> 
> Idiot


Sure. I've never been, but I did watch that game they played against Chicago and lost the biggie! That was kinda cool.

They sell beer right? :mrgreen:

UWN Match.com! Register it quick Tree before Pete gets it! There's money to be had in love~! 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Sure. I've never been, but I did watch that game they played against Chicago and lost the biggie! That was kinda cool.
> 
> They sell beer right? :mrgreen:


I hadn't ever been but yeah, that was a GREAT game. :lol: And yeah, they do sell beer. The best thing to go and see (kinda defeats the purpose for ya Zim, I know) is the Jazz dancers... they're better entertainment than the Jazz could ever be. Having gone twice now, its tolerable but if the tickets weren't free, I dont think I'd have wasted the time.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Go to a Bees game Zim.... guys in tight pants, shirtless dudes in the stands... I'm sure you could find a way to have a good time man. Hell, I'd even go with you if you wanted (just for the game of course), and they serve cheap beer on Thirsty Thursdays... half price baby!!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Go to a Bees game Zim.... guys in tight pants, shirtless dudes in the stands... I'm sure you could find a way to have a good time man. Hell, I'd even go with you if you wanted (just for the game of course), and they serve cheap beer on Thirsty Thursdays... half price baby!!!


Great idea......... UWN night at a Bees Game. Glad you're on it Rat77. Let us know the night and cost. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Go to a Bees game Zim.... guys in tight pants, shirtless dudes in the stands... I'm sure you could find a way to have a good time man. Hell, I'd even go with you if you wanted (just for the game of course), and they serve cheap beer on Thirsty Thursdays... half price baby!!!
> ...


You got college friends Al? Or anyone? On college night, one guy with a college ID can get up to 6 friends in half price on that ID and beer is half off. We should totally do this... hell, if nothing else (since some think baseball is "the ghey") then you can go and get trashed for half off. Eye candy abounds in the summer months as well... hotter nights are better.  We went to several games last year on a friends ID for 3 bucks per ticket... that plus 2.50 beers made for some great nights!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > Riverrat77 said:
> ...


I thing baseball is "ghey" and I still like going to Bee's games, so what now RR77! :wink: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> I thing baseball is "ghey" and I still like going to Bee's games, so what now RR77! :wink: :lol: :mrgreen:


Sounds like we have another interested participant. :lol: Nice thing about Bee's games, there is usually a lot more going on than just the game so even if you don't like baseball, you can still have a good time. I wish I had enough money to get season tickets... I'd probably try to go to every single home game.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > I thing baseball is "ghey" and I still like going to Bee's games, so what now RR77! :wink: :lol: :mrgreen:
> ...


My work has season tickets so I have lots of opportunities to go and we love it, my boy is of the age that sitting still is tough, so that has been the limiting factor at the end of last season. It is fun and I really like the idea of having a UWN night at the Bee's game.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

InvaderZim said:



> I don't get it? :?
> 
> :mrgreen:


That's because you're a sssssisssy Girl!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it? :?
> ...


Sissy! I'm so manly it'd make yer head spin!

I just like musicals thats all... :wink:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > InvaderZim said:
> ...


Skipping could be a sport


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> I just like musicals thats all... :wink:


Nothing wrong with a good musical.... God Zim, we're sounding more and more alike the more these conversations go on. Its kinda scaring the hell out of me. Actually Les Miserables was pretty cool, and my wife made me go to others during the first marriage. Tolerable if for no other reason than it got me more hunting and fishing time. 



Packfish said:


> Skipping could be a sport


Why not... they have "speedwalking". :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Soccer's a pretty gay sport too! :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Soccer's a pretty gay sport too! :lol:


You are determined... I'll give you that. :lol:


----------



## asdf38 (Apr 26, 2009)

so I personally watch the bees for the game... I am a college student, I have season tickets, and I know one of the scalpers and he owes me... SO some thursday this summer we should get together... 
canyon :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

asdf38 said:


> so I personally watch the bees for the game... I am a college student, I have season tickets, and I know one of the scalpers and he owes me... SO some thursday this summer we should get together...
> canyon :wink:


Sweet... I'd be down. If we can get enough folks, we should do this.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

OK. Just a side note here. Why scalpers for minor league baseball? Its not like they sell out the games. Its also not like you ever pay full price for a minor league game. Two-for-ones, student tickets, freebies - abound. And even if you do pay full price, its like $7.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> OK. Just a side note here. Why scalpers for minor league baseball? Its not like they sell out the games. Its also not like you ever pay full price for a minor league game. Two-for-ones, student tickets, freebies - abound. And even if you do pay full price, its like $7.


 :lol: Good point but there are always lots of those guys out there on the corner....


----------

